# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Νέος Moderator στην ενότητα των Καναρινιών.

## Niva2gr

Κάποιοι έχετε παρατηρήσει εδώ και λίγο καιρό οτι έχει αλλάξει το χρώμα του jk21, και έχει γίνει μπλε. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί εδώ και λίγο καιρό έχει μπει στην ομάδα των Συντονιστών! Δεν ανακοινώθηκε, λόγω κάποιων τρέχοντων τεχνικών προβλημάτων, τα οποία τώρα έχουν επιλυθεί.

Καλωσορίζουμε λοιπόν τον jk21 (Δημήτρης) στην ομάδα μας!

Ο Δημήτρης αναλαμβάνει μαζί με τον Βασίλη το συντονισμό των συζητήσεων στην ενότητα "Καναρίνια". [lparty:2e5kc1rm][/lparty:2e5kc1rm]

----------


## douke-soula

συνχαρητηρια λοιπον και στον αγαπητο γειτονα 
Δημητρη που ειναι παντα διπλα σε ολους 
και μοιραζεται με χαρα τις γνωσεις του  ::   ::

----------


## tasrek

Συγχαρητήρια! Άξιος, άξιος.  ::

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω την Μαρια για την τιμη που μου εκανε και τωρα αλλα και απο την αρχη της δημιουργιας αυτης της υπεροχης παρεας.αν και ολοι ξερουν ποσο αγαπω αυτο το φορουμ ,αν και που με χανετε που με βρισκατε  εδω ημουνα "fullyhappy" ,οι δισταγμοι μου μην ειμαι ασυνεπης στις υποχρεωσεις μου σαν mod οταν γιγαντωθει το φορουμ (που θα γιγαντωθει)λογω οικογενειακων κυριως υποχρεωσεων ,καμφθηκαν μπρος στην υποχρεωση που νοιωθω απεναντι στα κοριτσια για το σπιτι που φτιαξαν για μας αλλα και στην διαθεση να βοηθησω εναν πολυ καλο μου φιλο το βασιλη σε οτι μονος τοσο καιρο εχει βγαλει σε περας!
ΜΑΡΙΑ ,ΕΥΗ ευχαριστω ! 

καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## angelfarm

Τα θερμα μου συγχαρητηρια πρωτιστως στα κοριτσια για την αυτην επιλογη τους....για ολους τους νεους mod αλλα κυριως για τον κ Δημητρη...
ενας ανθρωπος γεματος ευγενεια,εκλεπτισμο,αρχες,  εβασμο τοσο απεναντι στον Ανθρωπο και τον ανθρωπο.......οσο και απεναντι στην φυση(με ο,τι αυτη συνεπαγεται..)
παλιν και πολλακις να εκφρασω και απ εδω τις θερμοτατες ευχαρηστιες μου δια την πλουσια προσφορα γνωσεων που συλλεγει και μας απλοχερα μας διδει,και δια το παραδειγμα του αναφορικα με τα ζωα που μας μεταλαμπαδευει...
ευχαριστουμε!!!!!!!!!! "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## abscanary

Συγχαρητήρια Μήτσο. Σιδεροκέφαλος   :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

::  *Συγχαρητήρια* *φίλε μου* *Δημήτρη!*  ::  
*Οι γνώσεις σου και οι συμβουλές σου* *ήταν και είναι πάντα πολύτιμος οδηγός...* *Ευχαριστούμε!*

(για να μη μου παραπονιέσαι ότι είσαι κιτρινόμαυρος, επειδή συνήθως γράφω *πράσινα*  :: )

----------


## vagelis76

Καλώς ήρθες Δημήτρη στη παρέα των συντονιστών!!!!!
Η πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου είναι απαραίτητη εδώ μέσα,οι περισσότεροι κρεμόμαστε από τα "χείλη" σου....
Καλή συνέχεια,καλή πορεία και ευχαριστούμε που είσαι ανάμεσα μας!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια   ::  
βαγγελη ειμαι και γω απο εκτροφικης μεριας στην πραξη απειρος σαν και σενα και τους περισσοτερους ,αντε λιγο περισσοτερο απο καποιους.αυτο ομως που κανω και θελω να περασω εινα να αποδειξω οτι χωρις πολλες αρχικες γνωσεις ο καθενας αν το ψαξει και  ασχοληθει με αυτο που λεει οτι αγαπαει μπορει να μαθει κατι παραπανω.και για οσους βιστουν να σκεφτουν και να πουν : ναι καλα εσυ εισαι δασκαλος και ξερεις κατι παραπανω,να πω οτι σπουδασα μονο ηλεκτρονικα και παιδαγωγικα ,ενω απο αγγλικα που χρησιμοποιω για την ξενη βιβλιογραφια για να ψαχνω οτι θελω δεν προλαβα μικρος καν να τελειωσω το <<lower>>.

διαχειριζομαστε ζωντανες <<ψυχες>> οπως εξηγουσα για τα πουλακια σε καποιο αλλο ποστ και οι ευθυνες μας (για οτι μπορουμε να μαθουμε και να κανουμε ομως) ειναι μεγαλες απεναντι στον Δημιουργο τους κατ εμε ,απεναντι στη μανα ΦΥΣΗ κατ'αλλους 

....αν και αν δεν κολλησουμε στο <<φυλο>> και αποδεχθουμε οτι δεν μιλαμε για <<αλογη>> φυση τοτε εννοουμε το ιδιο πραγμα...  :winky:

----------


## Πάνος κ

Μπράβο Δημήτρη το αξίζεις.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Συγχαρητήρια Δημήτρη   ::

----------


## Κώστος

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια.Άντε και εις ανώτερα

----------


## Θεοδωρα

Συγχαρητηρια Δημητρη!!!!Οι συμβουλες σου ειναι παντα πολυτιμες.

----------


## xXx

Καλωσόρισες Δημήτρη και καλή δουλειά    :eek:   ::

----------


## jk21

κυριε mod πολυ θα το θελατε να με στρωσετε στη δουλεια αλλα ειμαι υπ ατμον για διακοπες  :winky:  

..και αντε βολο σημα βρισκουμε για δικτυο ,στην ερημοχωρι που θα παω αυγουστο στην  κρητη  απο ολα αυτα που εχουν σχεση με greekbirdclub μονο το αβαταρ μου θα εχω προσβασιμο (ελπιζω ) και μαλιστα οχι σε εικονα αλλα live  ::  
[img]http://www.greekbirdclub.com/download/file.php?avatar=76_1259656619.jpg
[/img]

Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό όμως σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές  *έμπρακτα* 

....εστω  και για μια γραμμη μονο    ::   ::  
* μην ζορισεστε να καταλαβετε τι λεω.φτανει που καταλαβε ο μπιλης...αν και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ...ειναι και λαρισαιος   ::   "fullyhappy"

----------


## jk21

κυριε mod πολυ θα το θελατε να με στρωσετε στη δουλεια αλλα ειμαι υπ ατμον για διακοπες  :winky:  

..και αντε βολο σημα βρισκουμε για δικτυο ,στην ερημοχωρι που θα παω αυγουστο στην  κρητη  απο ολα αυτα που εχουν σχεση με greekbirdclub μονο το αβαταρ μου θα εχω προσβασιμο (ελπιζω ) και μαλιστα οχι σε εικονα αλλα live  ::  


Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό όμως σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές  *έμπρακτα* 

....εστω  και για μια γραμμη μονο    ::   ::  
* μην ζορισεστε να καταλαβετε τι λεω.φτανει που καταλαβε ο μπιλης...αν και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ...ειναι και λαρισαιος   ::   "fullyhappy"

----------


## xXx

εγώ είμαι Λαρισαίος εσύ τα στέλνεις 2-2 τα μηνύματα....εντάξυ ρε φίλε τα διαβάζουμε "fullyhappy"   ::  ...τρέμουν τα χέρια σου ε??ε εντάξυ ρε στη ηλικία σου δικαιολογείται ρε το πάρκινσον  ::   :eek:   ::   ::

----------


## jk21

βασιλακη το πρωτο ποστ δεν ειχε σωστα τη φωτο με το βατραχακι και στη συνεχεια δεν μου επιτρεποταν να κανω edit (ετσι εγραφε,αγνωστο γιατι) .ετσι ειπα να ξαναποσταρω και ελπιζω τα κοριτσια να το διορθωσουν  :winky:

----------

